# Fish tank monitoring system



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

Well I saw some cheap usb temp sensors on ebay and got an idea.
I was planning to setup some laptops into digital picture frames, but what I could do instead is install it behind my tanks and measure the temperature and add a web cam to watch the fish so I could remotely connect and see what the temp has been at and even look at the fish.

Has anyone ever done anything like this, seems like it shouldn't even be that hard to do?


----------

